# Disston Hand Saws



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I went to an estate sale tonight that had a bunch of woodworking equipment. I found a box full of old Disston saws for $5 each. I know absolutely nothing about hand saws so I didnt get any of em but I hear the name Disston alot. Are these valuable or are they just well liked by woodworkers? There were probably 15 or so of them. There were also several Stanley hand planes for $25 bucks but again, I know nothing of those either.

I get the feeling I should have bought those saws. Maybe I'll go back tomorrow.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Look at the little brass nameplate. If it says "Disston....Philadelphia" around the circle, it's a keeper. Otherwise, its worth MAYBE $5.00. 

The planes, depending on condition, age and type could be worth $25.00 each. Possibly, lots more!

Do a google search on "vintage Stanley planes for more info.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

are they regular saws or backsaws or? Google disston and you will find that you can identify era that saw was made back to 1850s. I have 2 late 1800's and an early 1900's tennon saws that I just love to use. Maybe it is because of all those that used them before me!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

None of them were back saws. They all had the Disston medallion on them but dont know if they said Philidelphia or not. Most of them had the etching wore of the blades.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

We have a bunch.....some were my Grandfathers,alot were my Dad's.When I started in the early seventies we were still using hand mitre bxs........having young eyes,I was designated cut-man.So handsaws were just so gauldang intriguing.

Anyhow started buying new handsaws here and there.This was 40 years ago so those are old now....haha.Theres slight differences in pre-war Disstons and the ones I bought.It would be Ford vs Chevy argument with alot of old timers.....for somethings I liked a new D95 or D7 and some things were better served with an old wore out saw.

Different needs or criteria will determine what works best.I was fortunate to have pretty much every saw ever made by Disston and.....well,still do....The point is theres such a fine degree of motor skills usin one properly that only the enduser is gonna be able to determine what he/she likes.For instance,got several of the "sway-back"(forget the number)....and just don't care for that style.Next guy comes along and it'll be the first one he picks up.

Reckon you could google and be able to distinguish the "collector" value,to assist in their purchase.But give me a razor sharp D7,10 pt. from the mid '70's....and maybe cut the top horn off.I could do 90% of what I use one for.And be done with it.Best of luck,BW


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I wouldnt ever use them, but thought if they were of some value I'd pick em up for $5. I probably wouldnt resell them either so they would just sit here. I'm gonna go back Sun when everything is 50% off with hopes of gettng some of the lumber that was there and maybe I'll pick up a couple saws if any are left. I'm sure if there were any of value, they are allready gone though. No big deal, I'm not a collector.


----------



## MS Sportsman (Mar 12, 2010)

I just went through all my grandad's old saws and brought them to work tonight to try and do some research on them since I had already gone through the planes. I found two disstons. They must have been his favorite because they seems to have the most wear. I saw some online for sale for 100 bucks last night and I think one was close to 400 that had a panther head carved into the handle.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Over the last few years I have been picking up old saws at garage sales, thrift shops etc. I often buy them for anywhere from 50 cents to a few dollars. Some are Disston, and almost all are rusty. But, surprisingly, many of them still cut well, and I actually do use them in spots where it is quicker or easier to use a hand saw than it is to drag out a skil saw or something else. One of my future projects will be to clean them all up. I have also slowly beeen collecting hand planes. Some of them have been quite cheap,and some have been free. I am not really a discriminating collector, I just hate to see older tools getting tossed away because the have been superceded by power tools. Some day these may be worth some money, just because, like old cars, they have basically disappeared.

If you are interested in acquiring the old saws and planes make the people an offer on the lot, but start low. You may end up with a real deal.

Gerry


----------



## beerdog (Mar 13, 2009)

I have researched Diston saws. They were arround for a very long time. Some models form the 70's and 80's were cheapos sold at stores like Ben Franklin and Wards. Regardles, I have boughta few at estate sales for a few bucks. Had them professionally sharpened and set. They work great for like $10.


----------



## RogerC (Oct 15, 2012)

Thought you guys might be interested in this. I don't know anything about them, but I did see that one of them has Philadelphia around the circle.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Not the greatest pic, but here's my disston 
Makes a Great Wall hanger.


----------



## PaulaK (Apr 24, 2013)

*Answer for BassBlaster*

I just found some old saws at an estate sale recently much like BassBlaster. I didn't know anything about them, but they were made so well, and had such beautiful wood handles, I bought them. After researching them, it is pretty interesting. They can go for real good money if they are in real good condition and also of a harder to find style.

Disston took over Harvey Peace's saw business. Actually, he (Peace) was one of the first saw makers. I believer from 1860-90. Anyway, if you want to find out a good way to price them, just go on Ebay and there are a few there, as well as google the name "Disston". Many sites and collectors out there come to find. Hopefully, you went back and bought them.:smile:


Good luck!


----------

